# hkey error 87 keeps worrying me



## nanakwame024 (Jul 6, 2011)

i am trying to install fifa10 on windows xp professional but this error keeps coming again and again *error creating registry key
Hkey_users/_1_5_21_523616381_975184969_1573636010_10011/EAsports/fifa10
creat keyEX failed code 87
the paremeter is incorrect.

i am told my os does not have any hkey. please i need help


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi nanakwame024,

Can you double check that registry path? Looks like the first bit should read HKEY_*CURRENT*_USER\.....


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

If it is trying to install in the Hkey_users/_1_5_21_523616381_975184969_1573636010_10011/ path it would likely be in Software, not directly under the main key.

As well, the key is Hkey_users/S_1_5_21_523616381_975184969_1573636010_10011/..................

All in all, it seems your installer is bugged.

Try another install - if using a disk, clean it first.

If a download, download again.

If it was torrented, can't help with that.


----------

